# mp



## bhendrix (Oct 17, 2008)

can you add scent to melt and pour soap
i've only made cp
bea


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, you certainly can. That's one of the fun things about m&p!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 17, 2008)

scents, colors, exfoliants & more...

You only need about 1/2 the scent you use for CP though.


----------



## kallista (Oct 19, 2008)

1 oz  FO  to 1 pound of mp


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2008)

I max out at 1 tablespoon per pound. I have experimented with adding more scent but don't find it to be any stronger. I find 1 tablespoon to be the point of saturation.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't take me near 1oz per pound on MP - most are substantially less and still smell great..
Depends on the FO of course but in general, I've never used that much.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 19, 2008)

kallista said:
			
		

> 1 oz  FO  to 1 pound of mp



Wow!  IMHO that is waaaaay too much FO!  I've been told (maybe Tab?) that once you use the amount of FO needed to reach that "fragrant point", using more is just a waste. In other words, using more than needed is not going to make it smell any stronger. 
I don't know how true this is....once I really overloaded a 1.5lb. loaf of soap with more than an ounce of FO-maybe 2oz. (the whole bottle, which I believe now, was pretty strong FO-I must of had a cold or something, just couldn't smell it when I was making the soap).  That loaf of soap overpowered every other soap anywhere near it.  That's all I could smell for days.  It STILL smells strongly after over a year!  So I suppose a lot has to do with the FO it's self, and how strong you like your soaps to smell.

ETA:  Yeah, like Tab said above! :wink:


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Oct 20, 2008)

I usally add scent at about 120 degrees. If the soaps really hot the scent can evaporate.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah I wanna say I use a tsp or less per pound.. I usually make small batches, 1-2 bars at a time and I use 1/4 tsp (-/+ depends on FO) per batch (6oz of MP or so)


----------

